# It's The Absolute Pits - A True Story



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received a young feral pigeon today that a very kind lady and her family had been looking after. She had e-mailed me about the bird, but it was days and days before I came across her post to me. I replied saying that I _thought_ she may have already brought me the bird only to get her answer that she hadn't since I didn't reply. Long story short, I got the bird this afternoon along with a lovely note which I will post here.

The bird initially got caught up in a large steel door that resulted in a very badly broken wing and an injury to the neck. Here's what the rescuer wrote:

_Dear Terry Whatley,

Thank you so much for taking "Happy", the lucky pigeon! She was injured by a steel door and fell 10 feet to a concrete floor. If that wasn't enough, she then fell into a 15 foot deep pit where our steel plate is stored on end. That was on a Friday. We tried to get her out, but she hid from us. She went all day Friday and then spent the weekend in the dark .. injured, no food or water.

Monday came, and I looked in the pit, and there she was. I took a pool net and scooped her up. She was so happy. She drank water and just ate and ate and ate. I think she is my hero! She has been so alert and just watches everything.

She is truly blessed to have you help her and give her a good life. She is very sweet.

Thank you,

Diane_

Diane's husband and three daughters brought the bird to me, and it was clear that the entire family adored this pigeon and had done everything they could to help her.

Pics soon!

Terry


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Happy must be a true fighter! Very best wishes for her recovery!


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

thats a pretty good story. i hope she recovers.how is happy doing now?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What wonderful people and such a little fighter bird.
Great story with a great happy ending. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hurrah for Happy, the pigeon with nine lives! 

I'm sure glad to hear about this happy ending.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I love happy stories!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Another lucky little pidgie. What would we, heck, what would the WORLD do without our Terry??? Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Dontcha' Love a happy ending!! Nice job Terry!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pits Pics Are Here ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Jul11

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why on earth would any one clip a bird that way? What would be the purpose of that?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> Why on earth would any one clip a bird
> that way? What would be the purpose of that?


Well that's the question of the hour .. HOWEVER .. the clipped bird isn't the Pits bird .. the Pits bird is in only the first four or so photos.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I see. Well then, how is the poor little pigeon doing? I hope he recovers alright.


----------

